# Réinitialiser Mail



## kap's (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un peu m'apprendre à r-éinitialiser Mail, car j'ai des problèmes j'aimerais m'en servir pour utiliser mes messageries mais j'ai rentré une de mes messageries dedans et maintenant je suis coincée donc j'aimerais tout effacer et tout recommencer...

Merci...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2010)

Mail / préférences / comptes / le gros signe - pour supprimer le compte qui t'embête&#8230;



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou plus exactement de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------

